

Pirate Bay Founder Gottfrid Svartholm Found Guilty in Hacking Trial - sasvari
http://torrentfreak.com/gottfrid-svartholm-found-guilty-in-hacking-trial-141030/

======
abhishekmdb
Pirate Bay Founder Gottfrid Svartholm Warg AKA Anakata Found GUILTY in CSC
Hacking Case

[http://www.techworm.net/2014/10/gottfrid-svartholm-warg-
foun...](http://www.techworm.net/2014/10/gottfrid-svartholm-warg-found-guilty-
csc-hacking-case.html)

